# Fighting someone who's taller than you.



## alphacat (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

Any tips for sparring against someone taller?

Thanks


----------



## Akira (Nov 8, 2009)

Get inside and hit them with hard body shots and uppercuts.

I'd probably try and dump them as many times as I could, either from the clinch or from catching their kick and taking out their other leg, just to prove a point.  REALLY watch out for head kicks.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 8, 2009)

right. stay inside. try to utilize trapping and clinching when possible, but only if it comes naturaly, and at oppurtune moments.


----------



## grado (Nov 9, 2009)

FierySquidFace said:


> right. stay inside. try to utilize trapping and clinching when possible, but only if it comes naturaly, and at oppurtune moments.



that's awesome tips


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2009)

I know this is boxing but it's too good to ignore and it mean the UK has a heavyweight champion!
This is the UK's David Haye versus Nikolai Valuev.


----------



## denmyos (Nov 10, 2009)

Now that we are talking about how to fight a particular person.

How do you fight someone that keeps coming and not just throws 1,2,3 but 1,2,3,4,5,6,....and kicks and backs off for a split second, and then rushes you again like a mad bull. 

I have a tendence to just cover up and look down.
Ofcause i can't see a thing when i cover up and look down.


----------



## Akira (Nov 10, 2009)

Footwork mate.  Try moving to the side and circling around him to create an opening to attack.  As long as you keep standing there he's going to keep coming at you.  I've said it before but fighting is all about angles.

Also, if you check a kick you should counter attack straight away.  Get used to check-kick back or check-teep or whatever


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 10, 2009)

Taller opponent? Front leg back kicks are great, as are defensive (counter) side kicks. Just be sure you time it early enough that you push them off before they can reach your head with a hand technique. Remember that your legs are longer than their arms.


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 10, 2009)

denmyos said:


> Now that we are talking about how to fight a particular person.
> 
> How do you fight someone that keeps coming and not just throws 1,2,3 but 1,2,3,4,5,6,....and kicks and backs off for a split second, and then rushes you again like a mad bull.
> 
> ...


 
You're describing me, and I love opponents who cover up and look down. :EG:

Best way to stop me when I rush in like a mad bull is to step off my attack line and throw a lowish side kick to the torso or hip. 

Now, can someone teach me to stop straight line charging people? It works great with opponents who freeze, but with a faster opponent who stays mobile, it's a disaster.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I know this is boxing but it's too good to ignore and it mean the UK has a heavyweight champion!
> This is the UK's David Haye versus Nikolai Valuev.


This fight is an excellent study in the topic at hand. Hayes kept moving not giving the big Russian a chance to pinpoint a strike, yet being patient and looking for the opening which would be huge after a punch was thrown and vitals are exposed. 
If an opponent is towering over you... aim lower because the lower vital bits are now higher.... but like Hayes... keep moving. Carrying all that extra weight that a larger opponent has gets rather tiring after a while.


----------



## myusername (Nov 10, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I know this is boxing but it's too good to ignore and it mean the UK has a heavyweight champion!
> This is the UK's David Haye versus Nikolai Valuev.



Ha ha! I was coming to this thread to post a mention of this very thing!


----------



## alphacat (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you all guys!

I'll work hard on my footwork.
Wish you the best


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2009)

myusername said:


> Ha ha! I was coming to this thread to post a mention of this very thing!


 
 did you see his hands? One was broken and swollen! he broke it punching the Russian.


----------

